# Poll - How many goats do you have?



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We have some pros on here, and some hobby packers. Among hobby packers, how many goats do you have?

I have four and one on the way.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

around 20...who actually knows? (to many to count)


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Down to 14 right now. :?


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

I just got goats for the first time. Only two to start with but hopefully someday I will have five or six.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

3- wish I had started with 4 but that's were I will be------ 3.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Just over 20 - only four wethers though, as we breed dairy goats. Hopefully we will have a few big buck kids born this season from the does I want to keep wethers from - otherwise I'll wait till next year for the first kids of one of our current buck kids.  
Cazz


----------

